
Ask HN: Submitting HN comments - Tomte
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve just submitted https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9872640 as a test.<p>I wanted to explain in the comments that I believe that older, longer comments with lots of technical content might be a good discussion starter, and that I wouldn&#x27;t do it again if the submission was flagged to death, but it looks like I can&#x27;t comment on a ycombinator.com submission.<p>So let me ask you here: Do you think such submissions are acceptable?
======
mtmail
It wasn't flagged, it looks like the domain news.ycombinator.com is on a
blacklist for submission, most likely because users keep submitting the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html)
Maybe also to prevent submitting
[https://news.ycombinator.com/vote?id=..](https://news.ycombinator.com/vote?id=..).
or similar URLs which might execute on your behalf.

I think it's acceptable, but confusing to users when they click on a headline,
end up in an old comment thread and wonder why they can't comment (I think
threads are closed after 14 days, not sure).

------
brudgers
I suspect that such links are screened by the software because the potential
for technical and social abuse outweighs potential technical and social
benefit.

To me, if a comment is interesting enough to be brought back from the dead,
it's interesting enough for someone to write a blog post about and submit
that...and if it isn't interesting enough to write a blog post about, then
maybe it wasn't really _that_ interesting to begin with.

Good luck.

